# 87 Olds FWD Hydro Install



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

Ok here is my 1987 Oldsmobile Calais. It is a FWD car so I am juicing the rear only. Setup is 1 Showtime Comp, black on black pump with Marzochii pumphead, 1/2" Parker check valve and 1/2" Parker Tee slowdown and Parker fittings. Cylinders are Red's 10" cylinders. Batteries are 2 Group 31 Batteries. I will be doing a coilover setup, no accumulators. Here is a picture of the car currently. uffin:


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

First I put the car on a hydraulic lift at school. After the car was raised about a foot, I removed the shocks and then the coils. I then lower car to see where the molding as being hit by the tire. 









And here is the molding notched


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

I then lifted the car to get an idea of what the lift would be like 








When I looked at the perimeter of the rear end, I noticed my brakelines were stretching. So I need longer brake lines. Here is a picture of the tires tucking


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

Here is the view of the groundclearence when the car will be fully dumped uffin:


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

hook it up :thumbsup:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

why just the rear homie?? looks nice and clean.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

u know u gonna find a way to juice the front. u cant help it


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

FWD cars are a bitch to juice in the first place, even harder up front. Trust me I WANT to do the front but don't want to fuck it up since this is my daily  Strut cars are hard to juice and you need to know what you are doing (which I do). I just don't want to have to deal with replacing seals, struts, bearings, etc. Thanks for the the props uffin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

try reverse flow cylinders. and take the casing of the strut and slip it over the cylinder. theres not enough room up front for stuff? u should put scrape blocks on it. u think itll 3 wheel? lol


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 15 2005, 08:07 PM
> *try reverse flow cylinders. and take the casing of the strut and slip it over the cylinder. theres not enough room up front for stuff? u should put scrape blocks on it. u think itll 3 wheel? lol
> [snapback]2855885[/snapback]​*


I got the reverse flows in my trunk right now. I have plenty of room, just don't want to fuck with it. Scrape blocks for sure homie :thumbsup: . And no, it won't three wheel. There is no side to side action in the rear, hence, 1 switch, 1 dump uffin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

oh dang. i knew that. u gonna burn that motor out homie. i got one pump to the front and i allrady burnt it out. but with 48 volts. u runnin less. so it'll be good.


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

man im disapointed , I thought id see the front too.. you said you were going to do it.


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

I doubt I will burn this motor on 24volts homie. Yo, how many solenoids should I use for 24volts


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

I know, trust me I want to do it so bad, but the fact is, it's a fwd daily. Worst combo ever. LOL


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

hook up the front you know you wanna :thumbsup:


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

just use 6" strokes up front withe the original strut (gut it)


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

quick ? why is it bad to have front dro's on a daily fwd?


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

Maybe later on, this is just for the Cinco De Mayo parade


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

i won't have my car done in time  to much to put in


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 15 2005, 09:07 PM
> *u think itll 3 wheel? lol
> [snapback]2855885[/snapback]​*


Oh yea im sure it will, nice old ass unibody! Perfect for 3 wheelin man!

also need a can opener to get the doors open once hes odne 3 wheelin! Awesome advice!


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

can opener won't work jaws of life :biggrin: they work everytime


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Master_Shake_@Mar 15 2005, 10:38 PM
> *Oh yea im sure it will, nice old ass unibody! Perfect for 3 wheelin man!
> 
> also need a can opener to get the doors open once hes odne 3 wheelin! Awesome advice!
> [snapback]2856058[/snapback]​*


it's called reinforcing..............


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PlainWhite_@Mar 15 2005, 10:25 PM
> *I doubt I will burn this motor on 24volts homie. Yo, how many solenoids should I use for 24volts
> [snapback]2855995[/snapback]​*


im running 3 to a pump with a 3 pump setup and 48. i reccomend 3, but 2 might do.


and master skake. shut up cup. i was joking...


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

Yes, I'll probably run 3. I like to play safe than sorry.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

chuuch


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

been 3 wheeling for a while still no sign of nothing happenien 2 it but i dont 3 wheel every single time just once ina while been juiced 9 months BUT I DONT RECOMMEND U TRYING THIS UNLESS U REINFORCE IT CUS SOME OF U GET EXCITED AND WILL HIT 3 WHEEL EVERY SECOND


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

Forgot some pics. Here is the batt hold down molded


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

For those who said I don't do my own work. Everything done to my car I did myself


----------



## locoGreengo (Dec 23, 2004)

use accurate solenoids they last.


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Nice homie at least you have the balls to do it. I keep saying I am going to juice my 75 toronado but I dont want to fuck it up the car is to clean, and I can't get much feedback on it anyways. I know sometime in 1998 they had a juiced toronado in LRM, but I never saw it. Most people say I am wasting my time juicing a FWD car but I dont care. I just dont know a enough about juicing FWD. If I fully reinforce can I hit 3, pretty much what are pro's and con's of juicing FWD. Anyways homie major props on the ride it is looking klean and it puts something different out there fuck the haters because I know you have took some heat on here for this car.


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks homie. You prolly too new here to remember my build up in post your rides I'll show you later. You wanna see heat? Take a look at the 17 pages of it :uh: :0  87 Olds Buildup


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

Today I slapped some bondo on the rack to smooth it out. Saturday I will hopefully be putting the cylinders in. If I can'f find the hyme joint thing that screws into the cylinder I will have to mock it up.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

talk about haters on that one. nice ride homie, glad to see another fwd owner doing his thing.


----------



## jalo4sho (Oct 15, 2003)

WOW , i gotta give ya props i remember a while back when you first posted pics of the car when it was all stock. it turned out nice


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks homies. Yeah I did get a lot of heat for it, still do as a matter of fact. But I'm not doing the car for their satisfaction. It's for my own.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:0 
my old car


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

Looking hell of clean! What size tires you have?


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Mar 16 2005, 01:59 AM
> *been 3 wheeling for a while still no sign of nothing happenien 2 it but i dont 3 wheel every single time just once ina  while been juiced 9 months BUT I DONT RECOMMEND U TRYING THIS UNLESS U REINFORCE IT CUS SOME OF U GET EXCITED AND WILL HIT 3 WHEEL EVERY SECOND
> [snapback]2856914[/snapback]​*



what u got in the trunk? theres a juiced altima near where i live. but thats the only fwd i know of


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PlainWhite_@Mar 17 2005, 11:39 PM
> *Looking hell of clean! What size tires you have?
> [snapback]2866938[/snapback]​*


13x7 standard.....lifted all the way around


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 18 2005, 01:29 AM
> *what u got in the trunk?  theres a juiced altima near where i live. but thats the only fwd i know of
> [snapback]2867084[/snapback]​*


I got 2 lona and son wicked pumps 2 batteries 6 and 10 in the rear


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

I know the rim size I wanna know the tire size, P155/80/r55 or whatever.


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

155/80r13 right on the spot


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PlainWhite_@Mar 18 2005, 09:30 PM
> *I know the rim size I wanna know the tire size, P155/80/r55 or whatever.
> [snapback]2871269[/snapback]​*


are you for real............155/80r/13.......that size tire fits all 13x7 wheels :twak:


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

naw homie i know that, but theres different szes. and ur tires look bomb wit the ski nny white wall


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Mar 18 2005, 09:50 PM
> *I got 2 lona and son wicked pumps 2 batteries 6 and 10 in the rear
> [snapback]2871120[/snapback]​*



2 batteries? and that will push your car into a 3wheel? or is it a power 3 wheel?


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

yah it will,, 2 is enough for a honda to get it up there


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 19 2005, 03:38 AM
> *2 batteries? and that will push your car into a 3wheel? or is it a power 3 wheel?
> [snapback]2872018[/snapback]​*


 i only got 2 batteries it aint a power 3 i just step on the gas and dump the back corner like everyone else


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

thats not how i 3 wheel
i just lift the front and one rear corner.


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

Today I got the rear cylinders in but I have to make some sleeves because they move around. Here are some pics


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

looks good hook it up :thumbsup:


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

thats needs to be extremely reinforced, it will rip right through that sheet metal, even with donuts.

You better reinforce the shit ouuta that hump, I know from experience


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

what tonnage of springs are you rinning. if you running the stock springs i dont see why you would have to reinforce it. i mean its only up and down. its not like u gonna 3 wheel it or hop it right? got anymore pics? those look like celfone pics


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

Yes they are cell phone pics. My cams card took a shit and I don't have 50 dollars to get new one. I am usng the coils from a coil over kit like for a import car on it. I prolly will reinforce it but this is only for our picnic this weekend. I should have it done this week. The hard part is done, the cylinder. All I have now is to weld the stock to the battery rack, plumb my pump and thats it. Today after school I ran the switch chord and switch. It is coming together nicely I must say.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

remember. only prime the pump with one battery


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

I got it


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

Yes! i love it when people talk about doing stuff and then go through with it,, and post pics too. Looks great, Got any pics of the bottom? :cheesy:


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

Ok fella's, I got everything in and done. Went and hit the switch, burnt motor. So, I need to get a motor for this weekends barbeque. All I need to complete it is a fitting and a motor. Shoul dbe done soon. I'll have pics up soon uffin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

how the hell did u burn a motor? thats crazy? did it move with the motor burnt up?


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

Sorry for quality but they are cellular telephone pictures.


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

wen ya gonna get good pics? im curious.


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## LIL FLIP (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PlainWhite_@Mar 23 2005, 12:55 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]2892162[/snapback]​*


Wow, I aint even gonna say it...


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 17 2005, 10:32 PM
> *:0
> my old car
> [snapback]2866920[/snapback]​*


what color is that


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

is that candy paint plainwhite?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

wheres yur door panel?


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Mar 23 2005, 12:49 AM
> *is that candy paint plainwhite?
> [snapback]2892509[/snapback]​*


No, It is a PPG blue with a Purple Pearl. Looks like a candy doesn't it?


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 23 2005, 01:47 AM
> *wheres yur door panel?
> [snapback]2892679[/snapback]​*


Right now, my whole interior excluding my front seats, eadlinr, and dash ar out being re-upholstered. Now that the pump is in there, I have make a custom backseat because of the fabrication we did to it.


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PlainWhite_@Mar 23 2005, 09:16 AM
> *No, It is a PPG blue with a Purple Pearl. Looks like a candy doesn't it?
> [snapback]2893426[/snapback]​*


yup :biggrin:


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

Here it is in my drive way. BUT, either the dump is sticking or the check is fucked. Here is a pic of it up. I am not satisfied with the lift so I am upgrading to 14" cylinders.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

thats hydraulics. never satisfied. im not satisfied with the volts im running. ima step it up


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

HAHA!! When I went to Julios' house last night, I told him I am going to do two more batteries and 14" cylinders. 24 volts is pretty fast for this little sardine can but I'd like it faster.


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

Ok people. I have some new you all might be wanting to hear. I finally decided to juice the front of my car. But, I won't do it till at leasst beginning of summer or beginning of fall.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

i knew you'd pull through.............


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PlainWhite_@Mar 24 2005, 07:11 PM
> *Ok people. I have some new you all might be wanting to hear. I finally decided to juice the front of my car. But, I won't do it till at leasst beginning of summer or beginning of fall.
> [snapback]2901828[/snapback]​*




see i told you. so lets get some clear daytime pics. so we can scruitinize u some more lol


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

I got some for you all but my browser on the phone is down. But the pic is clear and all.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

damn dog. get u a digital camera lol. how does it ride?


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

see, front or back is gay isn't it? keep up the good work. watch those sparks on your batterys!


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

Here is the setup. I decided on adding hardlines. But not until I do the front. I think it came out good, just need a different color of 4 gauge wire now.


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PlainWhite_@Mar 25 2005, 08:18 AM
> *Here is the setup. I decided on adding hardlines. But not until I do the front. I think it came out good, just need a different color of 4 gauge wire now.
> [snapback]2904329[/snapback]​*



You just t'd those off, the car is going to lean when you turn fast because the pressure will just adjust.

With the front stock, it might not, but when u juice the front if you t' it the same, t will just lean when u turn


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

I dount it will lean. There is no side-to-side in the back. Should I put another dump in back?


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

New names always fell good :biggrin: here are some new pics :0


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

looks good homie


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

haha nice


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master_Shake_@Mar 25 2005, 10:49 AM
> *You just t'd those off,  the car is going to lean when you turn fast because the pressure will just  adjust.
> 
> With the front stock, it might not, but when u juice the front if you t' it the same, t will just lean when u turn
> [snapback]2904912[/snapback]​*


no it won't :uh:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

O yeah it will.. And if you juice the front you'll want 2 dumps to the rear and up front to level it out if you got a bigger person on one side or more people on one side than the other.. Cause I had 2 pumps 2 deltas to my OLD regal and everytime we'd take it out the side that my mom was on would lean.. lol Plus when I turned corners it would go over like a Bus or a car w/ bad shocks or something... But with the front not juice dI don't think it woudl do too much cause the front's helping keep it stable..


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

Well you al have to understand, I have no side to side in the rear. For example, I will have the rear al the way up. go up a driveway at an angle, and my car will do a reverse 3 wheel. Another example, when I jack my car up on one side, both rims on that side get off the ground, even if I am in the front of the car. All I am dong will be Front, Back and Pancake.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SwitchedUpUnibody_@Mar 28 2005, 07:41 AM
> *Well you al have to understand, I have no side to side in the rear. For example, I will have the rear al the way up. go up a driveway at an angle, and my car will do a reverse 3 wheel. Another example, when I jack my car up on one side, both rims on that side get off the ground, even if I am in the front of the car. All I am dong will be Front, Back and Pancake.
> [snapback]2915986[/snapback]​*


But you have no control over individuals sides so when weight is on one side it will compress fluid or whatever in the lines and your car will sit crooked and seesaw around.. I'm not sure where exactly the fluid goes cause it isn't going back in the tank but it does something because that damn regal was always leanin.. And like I said, more weight on one side will have your car leanina nd you'll want to even it out and you can't cause you only got 2 dumps going to the whole car.. Hard to explain but you'll see what I mean when it comes around..


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

Here you go, just went and hit 3 for you :0 :cheesy:


----------



## kaptonkrewl2003 (Nov 8, 2003)

[attachmentid=134493]


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

hydraulic oil dosen't compress.. coil springs do.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Thats a swing axle in the back right? Or is it independent? Anyway you have enought room to put some regular cylinders back there. It will make your back end faster and you can bulkhead your hose to the trunk so you don't have all that hose running everywhere back there. Anyway, if you have a swing axle you can put some 16's on it and make it look like a circus car like I did to my old car. I know people are going to talk shit cause I posted this but I truely don't give a shit.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Here's some ideas for you on the front and the back. This is pictures of my wife's Escort Suspension. Let me know if you need some help with anything. Oh and the pictures are in order from back to front.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Wow those pics are big... :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

tell me that thing 3 wheeled. i wish my ass jacked up like that. too bad u cant hop it.


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 28 2005, 06:15 AM
> *tell me that thing 3 wheeled. i wish my ass jacked up like that. too bad u cant hop it.
> [snapback]2916946[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:   it does but only like an inch or so and my batts need to be charged


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Mar 27 2005, 10:47 PM
> *I'm not sure where exactly the fluid goes cause it isn't going back in the tank [snapback]2916015[/snapback]​*


exactly!....fluid is under presser so where would it shif to....no where.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@Mar 28 2005, 05:16 AM
> *hydraulic oil dosen't compress.. coil springs do.
> [snapback]2916759[/snapback]​*


thank you


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

Here are some pictures I took for you guys. In the rear of my suspension. It is a trailing axle not struts. I wanna do 14s for the rear.


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

Coilover using some Import coilover shit. They are like deep cups.


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

Inside


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

You know if you took the cylinders and mounted them where the factory spring perch was you would get more lift and you wouldn't have to buy new cylinders. 
When I did my old car we took a plasma cutter and cut a whole out of the middle of the perch and then made some brakets for the cylinder to mount to the top of the axle. Take a look at it PlainWhite and see what you think if you got any questions let me know.


----------



## kaptonkrewl2003 (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 28 2005, 12:13 PM
> *exactly!....fluid is under presser so where would it shif to....no where.
> [snapback]2918016[/snapback]​*


WHEN U TAKE A TURN A LOT OF PRESSURE IS TAKIN FROM ONE CYL...AND PLACED ON THE OTHER,THERFORE FORCING HYDRAULIC FLUID IN TO THE OTHER, CYL,WHICH IS BEARING LESS WEIGHT , :0 BUT ONLY WITH A SINGLE DUMP SET UP...


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 28 2005, 01:13 PM
> *You know if you took the cylinders and mounted them where the factory spring perch was you would get more lift and you wouldn't have to buy new cylinders.
> When I did my old car we took a plasma cutter and cut a whole out of the middle of the perch and then made some brakets for the cylinder to mount to the top of the axle. Take a look at it PlainWhite and see what you think if you got any questions let me know.
> [snapback]2918613[/snapback]​*


I was going to do it there originally and make a type of spring pocket so I could lay as low as I do now. But, if I was going to do it that way, I wanted to use powerballs. At the time no one had any spares and I didn't have enough to order them. So I just used the shock mounting places. I am just going to get bigger cylinders and a taller coil. That should do the trick


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

Better Pics


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

u only using 2 solenoids? what are u using for a quick disconnect?


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 30 2005, 03:23 AM
> *u only using 2 solenoids? what are u using for a quick disconnect?
> [snapback]2927312[/snapback]​*


Just a little cap for right now. I am on a tight budget.


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

PVC sleeves :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

Setup is stil lgoing through upgrades. Sorry bout the wait. Money is a key in this "business" and that is one thing I don't have.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Keep it up man.....get some accumulators so the girls can ride in the car. :biggrin:


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

I might get them for the back. They sure are expensive.


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

lookin good homie, 3whlcmry that pic makes me wanna hurry up n get my shit juiced!!! 2 pumps, 2 batts and a fwd 3 like that :thumbsup: :thumbsup: you got one batt to each pump or are they sharing the 2??


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Mar 27 2005, 10:47 PM
> *But you have no control over individuals sides so when weight is on one side it will compress fluid or whatever in the lines and your car will sit crooked and seesaw around..  I'm not sure where exactly the fluid goes cause it isn't going back in the tank but it does something because that damn regal was always leanin..  And like I said, more weight on one side will have your car leanina nd you'll want to even it out and you can't cause you only got 2 dumps going to the whole car..  Hard to explain but you'll see what I mean when it comes around..
> [snapback]2916015[/snapback]​*



its hard for others to understand until they experience it.

I had the same shit happen.


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

You would get alot more lift if you set them up where the factory springs were, You went way past the fulcrum point , its kind of a waste of cylinder. Idk man GIT ER DUN!!!


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

See, I was going to use the stock place like you should, but if I would have done that, the cylinders would have been where my back seat is you see? I'll put it on the lift this week and try and figure something out.


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

yah i see what you mean. Maybe mount them coil over , upside down


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

Naw, I can't use the coil mount. It won't work with out major fabrication. I am just gonna get some bigger cylinders.


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

we started juiicing my civic last night, 16" cylinders in the back :biggrin:


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

Cool, I was looking at the rear today and I was thinking I could mount the cylinders where the coil goes, but it would have to be at and angle so the top would be inside the trunk. anyone done this before? Pics? Pros? Cons?


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@May 11 2005, 11:27 AM
> *we started juiicing my civic last night, 16" cylinders in the back  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3124969[/snapback]​*


Yah good luck with that, let me know how you get it done without the tires hitting


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

youll figure it out, besides you cant really mess it up anyway. you can always go back to the way you have it now.


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@May 11 2005, 08:41 PM
> *Yah good luck with that, let me know how you get it done without the tires hitting
> [snapback]3127157[/snapback]​*


your right about that, i cant drive with it locked up i gotta dump it down about 1/2 way


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

well u guy dont have to worry about drive shaft bind going up real high in the ass atleast


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@May 12 2005, 11:46 AM
> *well u guy dont have to worry about drive shaft bind going up real high in the ass atleast
> [snapback]3130298[/snapback]​*


  But the majority of us can't hop


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

*~*UPDATE*~* A while back I traded a homeboy my Memphis amp if he would get everything I need to do the front. So far he has the Reverse cylinders, Tank, Pumphead, Block, Fittings, Dumps. All that is needed now is the Motor and the Hoses. Yesterday I went to Pic 'n Pull and took the both Strut Assemblies to get ready for mock up. Updates soon!!!


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

*~*Update*~* This Friday I am dropping my car off at my homies house and he gonna do some secret shit to it. He is going to add 14" cylinders, another dump and Misc. shit. He told me it will stand 3 wheel when I pick it up on Monday. This week I am going to try and put the Sub-Frame connectors and strut tower braces in. Pics soon.


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

Oh, and this week I am also going to be making my new battery rack for 6 batteries  Can someone say Ruffles?


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

Here is the new tray, I need to add some of the threaded bars for the tie down and it'll be done, itll be rattle canned blac, primer was all i had at the time, this is where the rack will be and the other pump will be next to the existing one. solenoid rack will be in spare tire hole


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

Sorry for the mess :happysad:


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

UPGRADE!!!!!! 72 Volts :0 ONly running it at 48 Volts till I get more solenoids, hope you all like


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh, by the way, I got all those batteries for $135.70 uffin:


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

Any opinions? Questions? Suggestions?


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

Real pictures


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

omg!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

you have 2 more batterys than me and i have 2 more pumps than you, doesnt that seem a bit odd to you? i hope your qurters dont buckle


----------



## kaptonkrewl2003 (Nov 8, 2003)

looks like a disaster waiting to happen...you gonna really regret it! :twak:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PlainWhite_@May 22 2005, 06:52 PM
> *Oh, and this week I am also going to be making my new battery rack for 6 batteries  Can someone say Ruffles?
> [snapback]3170104[/snapback]​*


You mean your quarters are going to be wavy like ruffles? lol

Hmmm.. I wanna see this. 6 batteries to 1 pump to the whole car... I wanna see how good this'll work.


----------



## kaptonkrewl2003 (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Jun 22 2005, 10:07 AM
> *You mean your quarters are going to be wavy like ruffles? lol
> 
> Hmmm..  I wanna see this.  6 batteries to 1 pump to the whole car...  I wanna see how good this'll work.
> [snapback]3306004[/snapback]​*


did he even juice the front yet?wtf is he thinking? :uh: .......


----------



## AfroDommer (Oct 8, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## canyouhandlelife (Jun 26, 2003)

this kids got the biggest "i dont give a fuck" mentality ive ever seen


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike+Jun 22 2005, 09:07 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Read under the avatar<<<<


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

Oh do't fret over those pictures, I cleaned it up last night. Repainted everything, ran the wires different, got rid of the amp kit. Here is a new, blurry picture.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

WHY THE FUCK WOULD YOU HAVE 72 volts /48 volts for now you say/ to the back end of your STOCK unibody? fuckin newbies


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey homie you might want to invest in some bigger battery cables and ground!! Your ground looks like a old battery charger clamp. Not good bro! Good luck homie and keep a fire extinguisher close to you at all times because the way things are looking you are going to need it!


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPOLOGY_@Jun 23 2005, 06:27 AM
> *WHY THE FUCK WOULD YOU HAVE 72 volts /48 volts for now you say/ to the back end of your STOCK unibody? fuckin newbies
> [snapback]3309960[/snapback]​*


It's getting reinforced with sub frame connectors and strut mount bars soon. dont worry  Yeah I am buying a Quick Disconnect Friday from layedbackluxuries so no worrys there. What size wire do you suggest?


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PlainWhite_@Jun 23 2005, 05:34 PM
> *It's getting reinforced with sub frame connectors and strut mount bars soon. dont worry   Yeah I am buying a Quick Disconnect Friday from layedbackluxuries so no worrys there. What size wire do you suggest?
> [snapback]3312598[/snapback]​*


go 0 gauge wire all the way around! Always make sure that your ground and power cables are all the same size also. Good Luck


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks, the guy I bougt the wire from said it would do just fine. I trusted him cuz he has a badass Cutty. IDK, I'll pick up some zero gauge next pay check :thumbsup:


----------



## kaptonkrewl2003 (Nov 8, 2003)

now let me get this right....so you didnt want to juice the front at all because it was a daily and you dont want to fuck it up..........and now you plan on runnin 72v to the front of the "daily fwd" and didnt you say you were gonna use rev flows? lol... as far as sub frame connectors and strut bars , do you really expect that to help something?>:nono: you are gonna be pissed when you rip yo shit apart......i sure hope you think about it.........


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

Well, I do plan to plate the insides of the strut towers so they won't blow through. I'm thinking of a idea to keep my cv axles to keep from ripping out. Whats wrong with reverse flows?


----------



## LO_ROLLA (Apr 24, 2003)

poor design... very weak rods


----------



## LO_ROLLA (Apr 24, 2003)

after reading back in this topic.......YIKES.... remind to not drive around that car


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

I m not hatting but they way things look that car is not going to last long


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

Well I have great news! I blew a solenoid and smoked a motor tonight after re-plumbing my pump. So now I need to buy a new motor. I decided on running two bays 36volts. So yeah for me! :uh:


----------



## canyouhandlelife (Jun 26, 2003)

what happend the noid stick and you get a runaway? or was it a new/used motor and it just farted out itself? if its new make sure you break your motors in before just slammin whatver voltage to them you have.. if it was a used one what was it run at before? you might want to work your way up to the voltage you want.. and be carefull hittin those switches!


----------



## kaptonkrewl2003 (Nov 8, 2003)

2 bays of 36 will be perfect.............and much safer............its not that there is something wrong with the rev flows....but at 72v i would be afraid of bending one.....butt,i run rev flows on my [email protected] pretty quik too.......6 bats still a lot of weight in that lil car.........


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by canyouhandlelife_@Jun 24 2005, 12:45 AM
> *what happend the noid stick and you get a runaway? or was it a new/used motor and it just farted out itself? if its new make sure you break your motors in before just slammin whatver voltage to them you have.. if it was a used one what was it run at before? you might want to work your way up to the voltage you want.. and be carefull hittin those switches!
> [snapback]3314235[/snapback]​*


It's a used one, I had it primed with 12v and I ran it at 24v before I added more batts. I know a place that sells brand new ones for 60 shipped so Imma order 1 today. No rims now damnit :angry:


----------



## canyouhandlelife (Jun 26, 2003)

try and get a competition heavy duty motor, something that will last you lil onger.. 60 bucks shipped sounds pretty cheap.. i ordered a saco competition from prohopper i think it was 99


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Competitions arent meant for anything below 48V... they starve of current and die...


----------



## canyouhandlelife (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jun 24 2005, 03:14 PM
> *Competitions arent meant for anything below 48V... they starve of current and die...
> [snapback]3316132[/snapback]​*



good thing im running 48v huh! thanks for the info!!


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

you dont really need more than 48 volts unless your compressing full stacks anyway.. competition hopping .. man my cutlass had 8 batterys 2 banks 48 volts . red's pro series 2 pump kit.. 3 1/2 ton springs 4 turns that thing would lay flat on the ground then do a panckake 3 '' with one lick!!!!!!


----------



## canyouhandlelife (Jun 26, 2003)

you know you wana post some pictures :machinegun:


----------



## 1lowcalais (Mar 25, 2005)

Item# 10-1997 

Our Price $59.95

12 VDC 8000 RPM MOTOR












12 VDC POWERPACK MOTOR
New SPX FENNER hydraulic powerpack motor. Case grounded motor is not reversible.

SPECIFICATIONS12 VDC
8,000 RPM @ no load
45 Amps @ no load
cw rotation
Int. duty
Open enclosure
1/2" dia. x 3/8" long 9 tooth splined shaft
Face mount: Two studs on 3-9/16" centers
Overall size 4-1/2" dia. x 7-5/8" long
Shpg 20 lb


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

TTT still need 6" cylinders and a all chrome pump to match.


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

yo you know what, i think that motor spins the wrong way. You might have to take it apart and reverse it.


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

16z


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

lots of lift


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPOLOGY_@Aug 17 2005, 02:51 AM~3640951
> * lots of lift
> *


too short is the shit........


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

someone needs to send that boy some custom front struts... I want to see that damn thing finished already!


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

I take donations :biggrin:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tupacrida4life_@Aug 17 2005, 05:01 PM~3644553
> *I take donations :biggrin:
> *


 :0 AINT NO SHAME!!  BUT U KNOW ILL SURE TAKE DONATIONS TOO.......THE NEON NEEDS A PAINT JOB FOUNDATION.....OR.....THE TODD NEEDS A SMOOTHER RIDE IN THE NEON FUND :biggrin:


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Aug 17 2005, 07:08 PM~3644845
> *:0 AINT NO SHAME!!  BUT U KNOW ILL SURE TAKE DONATIONS TOO.......THE NEON NEEDS A PAINT JOB FOUNDATION.....OR.....THE TODD NEEDS A SMOOTHER RIDE IN THE NEON FUND :biggrin:
> *


Too bad you're in NY I can hook it up wit some body work and paint work


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

Finally picked up some 8s from Red's


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

Here it is as of a minute ago, still need to rhino line it, picking up the motor today.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

life would have been easer if you put that unibody on bags and called it a day


----------



## LO_ROLLA (Apr 24, 2003)

i get more lift inthe rear with my 12" should have mounted them defferently and you woul have got that lift outta a 10"


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

my opinion is, that is too much weight for a unibody, It will 3 wheel but that thing is going to get torn up!


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

Naw it won't 3 wheel, solid axle. Yeah if I had mounted them where the coil goes, it would lift really high. I'm happy how it is now.


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

Got the motor on, and struts almost ready to put in.


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

shit u finallyu mounted that motor, will it b juiced b this weekend?


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Sep 12 2005, 07:39 PM~3801463
> *shit u finallyu mounted that motor, will it b juiced b this weekend?
> *


If everything goes according to plan


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

where did you get that chrome pump? Hey theres a show this weekend at deer park there is a lowrider class see if you you or any of your club memebers can make it show starts at 10 see you there


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

Thats the chrome pump I got from you, remember? Man Ren you gettin a lil seanile(sp)?? Just picked up 2 3foot hoses and some fittings. Wish me luck.


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

Got the struts done, need to make holes for the fittings and tommorow gonna get all the fittings from Parker to plumb it all up :cheesy:


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

:0 Almost there


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

Good job big J heres your pics that u wanted up u better show me your ride this weekend hit me up tell your pops to spray my roof,..


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

Good job big J heres your pics that u wanted up u better show me your ride this weekend hit me up tell your pops to spray my roof,..


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

im sorry but i dont think this looks very safe.....juicing the front on a fwd car isnt that hard you got to be creative, dont fuck around with springs,shocks, reversed cilinders or whatever, just use regular competition cilinders and accums, heres a pic of a rear strut and a front strut on a honda civic, maybe itll help you figure it out and keeping it safe for you and your passengers



rear











front


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tupacrida4life_@Sep 14 2005, 08:40 PM~3814052
> *:0  Almost there
> 
> 
> ...




whats gonne stop this elbow-fitting from slamming against the sheetmetal once the spring compresses?


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

noothing att all!...thatt is why i used rev flows


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

I notched it out more top and bottom, but decided to return the car to stock suspension.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

why`s that? gonne buy another or just keep the rear juiced?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Sep 16 2005, 02:32 PM~3827204
> *noothing att all!...thatt is why i used rev flows
> *



i think those suck they are very weak, here`s another solution:


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 16 2005, 09:15 AM~3827617
> *why`s that? gonne buy another or just keep the rear juiced?
> *


Cuz it was a mistake in the first place, not even a full framed car, I should have known better. I'm gonna put everything in my euro Cutty till I can afford my setup from Prohopper


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

true true, kinda depends what you want though im juicin a 89 civic right now and its a perfect car for that if you like thats 90s euro look and dont do 3wheels or hopping.......good luck with the cutty


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

Yeah, some of em are tight if you do them right and original. My euro cutt already has the stress points done and a bridge so all I have to do is install everything in and hit the switch.


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 16 2005, 08:27 AM~3827660
> *i think those suck they are very weak, here`s another solution:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: how do you know tthey suk?....im pretty sure you have no exerience with them....ive had very good results myself......butt anyways.....i thought that yo whip is sttraightt w/ switchs...i liked it, cuz it was different from everyone elses cuttty's caddies,and such......butt if you justt want to blend in with all the others.......ttto each hhis own!......


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

the cutty is still there, but i aint doin anything to it first i wanna get my own garage then do some serious bodymods and interiorwork etc, right now im doin a civic as a daily lowrider. A good friend of mine had his civic with reversed cilinders for about 2 years they were leaking and shit, very weak compared to the thicker competitions, i dont like taking chances you know


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 16 2005, 11:57 PM~3832194
> *the cutty is still there, but i aint doin anything to it first i wanna get my own garage then do some serious bodymods and interiorwork etc, right now im doin a civic as a daily lowrider. A good friend of mine had his civic with reversed cilinders for about 2 years they were leaking and shit, very weak compared to the thicker competitions, i dont like taking chances you know
> *


OOOOH MY BAD DOGG! I WAS SPEAKING TO TUPAC RIDER...............THE BIGGEST PROBLEM WITTH STRUT CARS WHETHER ITS REV FLOWS OR STANDARD..IS THAT WHEN THE FRONT WHEELS TURN THEY TURN THE CYL SHAFT INSIDE THE CASING THUS CAUSING LEAKS AND PRONOUNCED SEAL WEAR...REGARDLESS ,SOME ALTERED POWER BALLS WILL FIX THIS LIL PROBLEM.ITS NOT THAT THEY ARE REV FLOWS ..............BUT OBVIOSLY THE COMP CYLS ARE STRONGER THOUGH............I JUST HATE THE HOSE HANGING UNDER THE CAR


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tupacrida4life_@Sep 16 2005, 11:06 AM~3828090
> *Cuz it was a mistake in the first place, not even a full framed car, I should have known better. I'm gonna put everything in my euro Cutty till I can afford my setup from Prohopper
> *



now your starting to think!!!


still the fwd olds would of been fun to clown on if you plumed the front, ied still plum it just for kicks


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Sep 17 2005, 03:38 PM~3832827
> *OOOOH MY BAD DOGG! I WAS SPEAKING TO TUPAC RIDER...............THE BIGGEST PROBLEM WITTH STRUT CARS WHETHER ITS REV FLOWS OR STANDARD..IS THAT WHEN THE FRONT WHEELS TURN THEY TURN THE CYL SHAFT INSIDE THE CASING THUS CAUSING LEAKS AND PRONOUNCED SEAL WEAR...REGARDLESS ,SOME ALTERED POWER BALLS WILL FIX THIS LIL PROBLEM.ITS NOT THAT THEY ARE REV FLOWS ..............BUT OBVIOSLY THE COMP CYLS ARE STRONGER THOUGH............I JUST HATE THE HOSE HANGING UNDER THE CAR
> 
> *



ive solved all those problems  notice the bolt in the casings of the rear struts, they will hold the cilindercasings in place, the hoses are ran like this:


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

I think Imma do the front, but not till I get a job, cuz Imma do reverse flows and accumulators. Only real way to do it.


----------

